# cockroach id



## mamilos (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello you all

I´ve found this criature in old hood at São Paulo station - Brazil.

Does anybody know what can it be? the family?















it is very cool  

they look like polyplacophores


----------



## Orin (Nov 23, 2007)

Those are some nice roaches you found. B) They appear to be nymphs and as with mantids, identifying by a nymph is not possible for most species. It's a live bearing species from the family Blaberidae (genera include Blaberus, Archimandrita, Eublaberus). Post a photo when the adults get wings. You could also try posting on the roach forum: http://www.bidabug.org/forum


----------



## mamilos (Nov 23, 2007)

thank you, Orin. So I will post there, and when I got some answer I post back here.

I think is a nymph too. Talking with a entomologist mine friend, he said that when mature, the female is aptera and the the males not (horrible phrase  , I don't know how to spell it at english)

best regards


----------



## AFK (Nov 23, 2007)

i'm no roach expert, but how are you guys so sure this little fella is a nymph? some species don't develop wings as an adult (just as with some mantis species too). number of abdominal segments?

also, did you smother the fella with sand because that's his natural habitat? pretty cool looking fella.


----------



## mamilos (Nov 26, 2007)

now I can answer you, AFK

this little roach have done a failure molt  

as adults don't molt, so it is a nymph







have lost one leg, and the dorsal segment is strange

what do you think about it? less humidity?

the other is ok, so gorgeus and have been feeding today...it is really fat  





I housed with sand just beacause it was what I had to, and it became a good combination because their skin have the same color.

They have been found in old wood, with humus as the substrate.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 27, 2007)

Orin said:


> It's a live bearing species from the family Blaberidae (genera include Blaberus, Archimandrita, Eublaberus).


Orin is more than likely correct here.



mamilos said:


> Talking with a entomologist mine friend, he said that when mature, the female is aptera and the the males not (horrible phrase  , I don't know how to spell it at english)


Don't worry about your spelling  It's apterous by the way  



AFK said:


> i'm no roach expert, but how are you guys so sure this little fella is a nymph? some species don't develop wings as an adult (just as with some mantis species too). number of abdominal segments?


It is clear it's a nymph as it has wing buds that are definately not brachypterus wings.

The form of the wing buds is different between winged and brachypterous insects, but it is difficult to explain in words.



mamilos said:


> have lost one leg, and the dorsal segment is strangewhat do you think about it? less humidity?
> 
> the other is ok, so gorgeus and have been feeding today...it is really fat
> 
> ...


You need to remove the sand - this is the problem. If you found it in leaf litter and dead wood then that is what you need to provide it. Members of this family of cockroach do best on a mix of rotten leaves and wood.

Rob.


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 1, 2007)

Christian said:


> I know another thread where the comedic point was missed completely... :lol: :lol:


Lol, I thought it was funny, especially about the aliens. However, some people took it as being too sarcastic.

I'm a nooby at cockroahes, but isn't it bad to get wild-caught ones?


----------



## mamilos (Dec 2, 2007)

kkkkkkkk

I come back just to show what are going on with the little roach...

The molted roach died one day after the molt.

The another one I put in another cage, I will show photos at the another forum that Orin suggest, just to not stop your discussion, ok? rs  

asdsdf, I think is not so bad to get wild-caught ones, if I am wrong we all were have no roache, or anything living in our home cuz it is came from wild.

The really problem today is the deflorestation and polution. Wild caught is a problem for animals that demand too time to reproduction.

Best regards and don't stop your discussion, I am really interest in this &lt;_&lt;


----------



## pedro92 (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks like a blaptica dubia roach. I breed those im not 100% sure though. If you want some i sell them


----------



## pedro92 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a picture of my blaptica dubia


----------



## pedro92 (Dec 29, 2007)

mamilos said:


> now I can answer you, AFKthis little roach have done a failure molt
> 
> as adults don't molt, so it is a nymph
> 
> ...


Dont keep them in a substrate just mist light every other day


----------

